

Shape-shifting robots possible with new phase-changing material - chton
http://www.factor-tech.com/robots/morphable-machines-shape-shifting-robots-possible-with-new-phase-changing-material/

======
JetSpiegel
Perhaps it could be used to give Robert Patrick more than a single facial
expression...

~~~
chton
well, he'd get at least 2: solid stern and liquid stern.

